
Arianna Huffington's Open Letter to Elon Musk - sus_007
https://www.thriveglobal.com/stories/40343-open-letter-elon-musk
======
yohann305
Another celebrity giving their 2 cents about Elon Musk latest behavior.

Move along citizen...

Ps: this article is a good example of how to deliver a shit sandwich*

[https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Shit%20Sandw...](https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Shit%20Sandwich)

